# On-ear Headphones



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm looking to buy a pair of on-ear headphones for use while boarding... I currently use the pair that came with my iPhone and they fall out all the time.

Ideally I'd like to have built-in iPhone controls w/ microphone, so I can call/receive calls and pause/skip tracks without having to get my phone out on the mountain.

Budget wise, I'd like to keep it relatively cheap, but I don't mind spending more if the increase in quality is worth it.

I did do a search, but I couldn't find any recent threads regarding headphones.

Thanks!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why would you ever want to be reachable while you're actually snowboarding


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

It's typically for when I go boarding with my family. They ski, while I board, and I tend to go pow hunting while they stick to pistes. If they need to get in contact with me for whatever reason (place to meet for lunch, they're going back to the apartment, etc) then it's good to know.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Then get gel earbuds?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, get in-ear gel/rubber ones (the exterior liner of the speaker stays in your ear). The problem with over-ear headphones is 1. You can't use them with a helmet, and 2. they're funky if your wearing a beanie.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I hate to admit it but I've had better luck with my cheapy skullcandys, then I've had with my pricy Nixon earbuds.

They sound very similar but the Nixon ones got a short in the line


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm not a big fan of in-ear headphones (they always hurt after a while, despite trying the different sizes that come with them) which was why I was looking for on-ear headphones, but I'll have a look around and see what I can find.

So far the Skullcandy Icon 2 headphones are winning Skull Candy Icon2 ShoeBlk Accessories Head Phones | Buy Cheap Mens Womens Shoes Footwear Online UK Sale Women's Men's Footwear Sale


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

im a big fan of these, they fit snug in your ear without actually being in your ear canal

Medis Black Headphones - Urbanears


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Grab some Skull Candy Icon or Icon2's. 

I also recommend not answering your phone while shredding.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

came in to recommend icon 2's, very popula around here.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I recommend these: Amazon.com: Headset Hands Free 3.5mm Adapter + Microphone for Apple iPod Touch iTouch 1 2 3 iPhone 2 3g 3gS: Electronics

You can add full stop/start/forward/backward functionality to any pair of headphones with these. Despite what they look like, they are actually quite robust and well built. The button clicks with a solid quality feel. Just no volume control, but I don't find that to be a problem. I just bought 3 of them in case one happens to die since they are so cheap.

The mic is good enough for on the hill use. It's really nice with smartphone because you can answer calls or call someone using voice command without ever having to fumble taking your gloves off and taking your phone out of your pocket. I can't stress how convienent this is if the people you ride with like to split up and reconvene.

I use them with Kicker HP201 which I found sounded quite a bit better than the Icon 2's. The other phones I tried that had good sound quality but not as good durability were the Nixon Whips. Dogfunk has them for $30 right now.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

skullcandy icon or icon2. I got some last season and I absolutely love them.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope I don't get flamed for this, but Skullcandy in general isn't very well regarded for sound quality (check out discussions and reviews on head-fi.org or even cnet.com). Although I'm guessing you're not a super serious audiophile or you wouldn't be asking your question in this forum (that's not meant to be a dig, I'm not a serious audiophile either, I just sometimes research purchases excessively). That said, Skullcandies must have acceptable sound quality for most, since they are very popular. I've heard many models have exaggerated bass response, though some people prefer this. My take is that you could probably get better sound-quality for your buck elsewhere, but if you like their distinctive styles there is that to consider. If your priority is sound quality over style for your money, you might have better results with brands like Sennheiser, Grado, even Koss, JVC, and Sony if your budget is tight. Your best bet might be to try several if you can (some stores have setups for this) and then decide.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

herzogone said:


> I hope I don't get flamed for this, but Skullcandy in general isn't very well regarded for sound quality (check out discussions and reviews on head-fi.org or even cnet.com). Although I'm guessing you're not a super serious audiophile or you wouldn't be asking your question in this forum (that's not meant to be a dig, I'm not a serious audiophile either, I just sometimes research purchases excessively). That said, Skullcandies must have acceptable sound quality for most, since they are very popular. I've heard many models have exaggerated bass response, though some people prefer this. My take is that you could probably get better sound-quality for your buck elsewhere, but if you like their distinctive styles there is that to consider. If your priority is sound quality over style for your money, you might have better results with brands like Sennheiser, Grado, even Koss, JVC, and Sony if your budget is tight. Your best bet might be to try several if you can (some stores have setups for this) and then decide.


People like Skullcandy because they have been overhyped to the Kool Kidz with big flashy plastic designs and graphics. The Kool Kidz get mommy and daddy to buy them, so when they fail they just get a new pair - which means so long as they look flashy they sell.


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

howeh said:


> Thanks guys. I'm not a big fan of in-ear headphones (they always hurt after a while, despite trying the different sizes that come with them) which was why I was looking for on-ear headphones, but I'll have a look around and see what I can find.


Have you considered using Comply foam tips? As long as you use the right size for your ear they are pretty comfortable and won't fall out since they mold to the shape of your ear canal. The only thing is you'll have to replace them periodically when they wear out, they are after all just foam.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

HoboMaster said:


> People like Skullcandy because they have been overhyped to the Kool Kidz with big flashy plastic designs and graphics. The Kool Kidz get mommy and daddy to buy them, so when they fail they just get a new pair - which means so long as they look flashy they sell.


Truth. 

On topic though, I can't stand overear's while im riding out unless im using my helmet with built ins. They tend to jostle around and are more work then a snug pair of earbuds covered by a beanie or facemask. 

There are plenty of earbuds with decent quality with inline mics. Although i'd skip that and snag a regular pair with a better set of drivers in them. If you want to talk on the phone just pull out your phone.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I won a pair of Kicker HP201 on ear headphones. They are great and look like a chunkier version of the skullcandy Icons. The sound is better at louder volumes than the icons. They are quality headphones, but I snagged the cord on a tree branch and the wires pulled right out of junction where it splits to the right and left ear. So, they are great if you are careful with them.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

Sony Studio Monitor Series Headphones, MDRV150 Customer Ratings & Reviews - Top & Best Rated Products - Walmart

I had a pair of these for about a year. They survived a lot more abuse than any SC's that i've owned, and they had better sound quality. Also more comfortable and cheaper.


----------

